# RCAF Band on Canada Sings.



## Armymedic (22 May 2012)

Caught this tonight in between commercials on hockey play offs. They did good.

http://www.globaltv.com/canadasings/teamcoachecast/index.html?n=royal+canadian+air+force+band


----------



## Danjanou (22 May 2012)

Just saw them, wife brought it to my attention, not too bad. Waiting to see now how they fare agaisnt the other teams competing.

Update- they won $25,000 for Soldier On.


----------



## navymich (23 May 2012)

I've never watched the show before, but we put it on the big screen at work tonight.  Great job done by both groups although we were biased for the RCAF band of course.

Wing functions aren't going to be the same anymore now that we have a group to perform!


----------



## navymich (23 May 2012)

It was a win/win day for Soldier On.  Winnipeg Jets True North Foundation has donated $100,000 (part of a promised $1M over the next decade) of which Soldier On is one of 3 causes to receive benefits from.

http://metronews.ca/news/winnipeg/234281/jets-make-good-on-foundation-donation/


----------

